# Bloodline Pecentage help



## hbh2011 (Jul 3, 2011)

Can someone please do me a favor and give me the bloodline percentage of my dog. here is a link to his ped. thank you










This is the link:
American Bully Online Pedigree


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Your dog is Razor's Edge.


----------



## hbh2011 (Jul 3, 2011)

thank you, but i knew he was razors edge i was just stuck because i seen that he was 3x juan gotti and 1x monster g. So i really couldn't figure out his PERCENTAGE.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Gotti and Monster G are both Greyline dogs and they don't appear until 6th generation. I can figure out the percentages later when I get home from work.


----------



## hbh2011 (Jul 3, 2011)

ok,thank you.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm not familiar w/ the lines but I looked it over this is what I got....

Razors Edge 50.78125%
Whiterock & Ruffian 0.78125% EACH 
Gaff/knowlwood 2%
Greyline 3.125%
Blue Moon & Chevy 1.5625% EACH 
Unknown 18.75%
Rockstream 12.5% this does have some RE blood in it 
There were 2 dogs w/ the prefix "California" that appeared several times @ 2.34375%
APBT lines of Colby, Craig and a couple others 2.734375%

I believe the total was somewhere around 95 and some odd % did the best I could. I wrote down the info and can give you the blood contribution by ancestor % in a little while. 

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Cairo 7%
Watuka Spirit 5.4%
Paddington 7%
Inna Rage 4.6%
Monster G, Chipper, Mattaphoon, Chino 3.125% EACH
Junior 4%
Razors Edge Mufasa, Shaq Attack, Welcome 2 the edge, Blue Nautica, 1.5625% EACH
Tize Piecea 6.25%
Gotti 3.5%
Guerreras Mufasa 4% 
Sisko, Chata Babe 2.3%

This is blood contribution by ancestors in first 8 generations


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Old_Blood said:


> Cairo 7%
> Watuka Spirit 5.4%
> Paddington 7%
> Inna Rage 4.6%
> ...


Hey how exactly do you work out the %?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Hey how exactly do you work out the %?


To help you figure the percentage of blood of a particular ancestor in your dog's pedigree use the chart and the steps below. Just remember that the percentage of blood is only an approximation of the inheritance a particular ancestor gave to your dog. 
 GENERATION RELATIONSHIP PERCENTAGE 
 1st Generation- 50%- Parents

 2nd Generation- 25%- Grandparents

 3rd Generation- 12.5%- Great (G) Grandparents

 4th Generation- 6.25%- GG Grandparents

 5th Generation- 3.125%- GGG Grandparents

 6th Generation- 1.5625%- GGGG Grandparents

 7th Generation- 0.78125%- GGGGG Grandparents

 

 Step 1 - Determine the relationship between your dog and the targeted ancestor.

 Step 2 - Find that relationship on the chart to determine the approximate percentage of blood that ancestor contributed to your dog.

 Step 3 - If, as in many pedigrees, the targeted ancestor appears more than once in your dog's pedigree, repeat steps 1 and 2 for each occurrence and add the amounts together.

 Example: If the dog Appears Once on the Parents (First Generation = 50%) and Twice on the Great Grandparents (Third Generation = 12.5% * 2 = 25%), then the dog is 75% linebred.

 Percentage of blood can be used to help determine when two dog's would be a good cross, but it is only one tool out of many. Beware of the breeder who uses it as the only tool. Just because two dogs have a high percentage of a valuable ancestor doesn't mean they should be bred together, particularly if they have common faults.

 First Second Third Fourth 
 Parents (50%) Grand Parents (25%) GGrand Parents (12.5%) GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
 GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
 GGrand Parents (12.5%) GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
 GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
 Grand Parents (25%) GGrand Parents (12.5%) GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
 GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
 GGrand Parents (12.5%) GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
 GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
 Parents (50%) Grand Parents (25%) GGrand Parents (12.5%) GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
 GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
 GGrand Parents (12.5%) GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
 GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
 Grand Parents (25%) GGrand Parents (12.5%) GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
 GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
 GGrand Parents (12.5%) GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
 GGGrand Parents (6.25%)


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Word it will be fun figuring that out on crush who is like 8x Cairo LOL Luna is linebred as hell too.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Hey how exactly do you work out the %?


Pretty much the above post. It's actually simple. Most pedigree programs do it for you and over many generations but my pc crashed months ago so I do it manually.

Each generation back you can get the % by dividing by 2. Example parents / 1st generation is 50%, grand parents / 2nd generation (50/2=25) 25%. Or you can divide 100 by the # of ancestors in the specific generation. Example 3rd generation has 8 dogs 100/8=12.5 
To get your totals you simply add together each time the dog appears. If it is 1x in the 3rd its 12.5. 1x in the 2nd, 1x in the 3rd & 2x in the 4th it'd be 6.25x2=12.5 + 12.5 + 25 = 50%

To figure the bloodlines is a similar process but the total can't exceed 100%. The % are the same when seeing what line they are from a specific generation. Like a 50/50 RedBoy/jocko male bred to a tight Honeybunch female. The paternal grandsire Redboy line 25%, the paternal grand dam is Jocko line 25%, the dam Honeybunch line 50% total 100$.

The blood contribution by ancestor will be 100% per generation.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Word it will be fun figuring that out on crush who is like 8x Cairo LOL Luna is linebred as hell too.


1 thing to note is that a dog can be in the pedigree a lot of times but far back and not contribute as much as a dog who only appears a few times in the 4th.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> To help you figure the percentage of blood of a particular ancestor in your dog's pedigree use the chart and the steps below. Just remember that the percentage of blood is only an approximation of the inheritance a particular ancestor gave to your dog.
> GENERATION RELATIONSHIP PERCENTAGE
> 1st Generation- 50%- Parents
> 
> ...


 Too many numbers for me lol, but wish yo did that for my Rocky. Is the percentage sheet used on online peds the same outcome as you listed?


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

SuthernStyles said:


> Too many numbers for me lol, but wish yo did that for my Rocky. Is the percentage sheet used on online peds the same outcome as you listed?


I will check it out time willing. You can use it for any ped.


----------

